# 2.7 V6 TDI problems



## bdubbw (Aug 17, 2008)

Can anyone shed any light on this one. It is a 2006 A6 avant with the above engine ( Code BPP). 

The car drives ok but the MIL is on and the EGR cooler actuator and the turbo VNT actuator are opening and closing once per second at tick over. 

The VCDS show fault codes 004203 - throttle valve stuck, 009253 EGR cooling valve control open circuit and 005504, throttle actuator bank 1 malfunction. 

The throttle actuators were replaced by AUDI under warranty 20,000 miles ago so don't think they are coked up or faulty. 

An ex Audi tech guy looked at it and said he is flummoxed? 

Anyone out there got any ideas? 

cheers


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

Sorry you're having issues with it, sadly we didn't get that engine here in the US. I doubt anyone will be able to help.


----------

